# Dial up will be the death of me.



## matt01 (Sep 23, 2004)

I think that I am able to honestly say "I hate dial up".


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 23, 2004)

I will say that unless something severe happens, I will never go back to dial up. You can basically get Cable Internet for around $30, which in many cases is only $10-15 more than dial up. I'd rather have no TV and never watch a movie than have dialup.


----------



## crhoades (Sep 24, 2004)

Amen Fred! I would donate plasma twice a month for high-speed internet money if I had to.

But I have to add...Go wireless if possible. I have a laptop with 802.11b wireless card and a cable modem hooked up to a wireless router...To quote Braveheart...FREEDOM!!! I can post to the puritan board from the couch, from the comfort of my bed, from my study. Ahhh....


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 24, 2004)

Yes!!!

You can get a 802.11b card on sale for $10-20.


----------



## govols (Sep 24, 2004)

Mine is a 802.11g which is a little faster than the "b" series and I love it. I had to adjust it for my cordless phone interruptions but now works great.


----------



## Presbyrino (Sep 27, 2004)

[quote:3ac3816572="govols"]Mine is a 802.11g which is a little faster than the "b" series and I love it. I had to adjust it for my cordless phone interruptions but now works great.[/quote:3ac3816572]

I had one compter on the other side of my house that connected to my router via a wirless card and would never get sufficient signal strength. Had the same performance as dial-up. I then upgraded my wireless router from b to g and I noticed a definite performance increase in my internet connection. 
Almost at par with my computer connected directly to my router.

If you can upgrade from dial-up to broadband, you won't regret it. :bs2:


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 28, 2004)

I have a wirless -G router on my lap top and dektop and LOVE it!


----------

